# XM to Air Interview With Billy Joel; Rock Legend Jon Anderson Joins XM Artists Family



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio, the nation's leading satellite radio service, today announced that XM Classics (Channel 110) will air an exclusive interview and preview with music icon Billy Joel, Jon Anderson of the supergroup Yes will serve as XM's latest Artist in Residence and a member of its Artists Family, and XM Kids (Channel 116) will host the exclusive national broadcast premiere of the new album from rock artists They Might Be Giants.

Billy Joel Exclusive

Tune in to a one-of-a-kind experience that can only be heard on XM. In an exclusive special airing throughout the month, Joel will share some of the music from his classical album and the impact that classical music has had on his 40-year career. One of the top-selling pop artists of all time, Joel began his musical life playing Mozart and Beethoven as a young piano student in Levittown, NY. In the last five years, Joel has returned to his musical roots by composing pieces in the great classical tradition of Beethoven, Chopin, Debussy, and Rachmaninoff.

Jon Anderson Joins Artists Family

Anderson, vocalist and leader of the progressive group Yes, has joined XM's Artist Family, and will be XM's latest Artist in Residence. Beginning in June, Anderson will be in XM's studios working on various projects for three of XM's 24-hour, commercial-free channels: hosting a talk show on XM's Music Lab (Channel 51), contributing to the classical-eclectic sounds of Fine Tuning (Channel 111), co-hosting segments focusing on deep album rock on Deep Tracks (Channel 40), and recording music for his next album in XM's state-of- the-art performance studio.

XM Kids World Premiere of They Might Be Giants Album

XM Kids will host the national broadcast premiere of No!, the new CD from They Might Be Giants (TMBG). No! will air exclusively on XM Kids throughout the week before it hits stands across the country on June 11. Through the years, the band has built a reputation as one of the most innovative alternative bands in the world. TMBG's music has attracted an extremely diverse fan base ranging from children to older adults and has won a Grammy Award for "Boss of Me" in the best theme song category for Fox's "Malcolm in the Middle."

No! is the first disc of songs made by TMBG for the entire family. The feature that makes No! unique is an enhanced CD that includes special interactive sequences that allow fans to listen to the music and play along to animated segments -- as well as sing along to a display of the song's lyrics. The CD will be compatible with PC or Mac.

All five of XM Kids marquee programs recently received "recommended" ratings in the audio/radio broadcast category for offering quality entertainment for children from the prestigious Parents' Choice Awards program.

Click here for THE FULL STORY


----------

